#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Duvida Usar uma omini Ubiquiti ou uma BaseStation 120°

## biohazzard

Gostaria de saber dos amigos que usam Ubiquiti, o que seria melhor em usar aqui em um projeto que terá no maximo 40 clientes,
Estava pensando em usar 2 NanoStation M5, para distribuir o sinal, ai vi que uma basestation de 120º valorR$250,00.
seria o ideal para atender a demanda, pois na outra parte do bairro não tem moradores, é uma area que será lotiada futuramente, mas pelo visto o projeto do lotiamento vai sair o mais rapido que pensava, e futuramente terei que comprar mais equipamentos para atender esta outra parte do bairro, é aqui que entra a duvida, compensa colocar logo uma
UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G13 OMNI 13 DBI ou UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G10 OMNI 10DBI + RocketM 5
. O que os amigos me tem a dizer?

Sera que vale apena pagar 145 reais por 3 dbi? ou este 3 dbi são muito significativos a ponto e quem comprar a de 10 dbi pensando que esta economizando esta é levando prejuizo?
Valores que encontrei.

UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G13 OMNI 13 DBI valorR$515,00

UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G10 OMNI 10DBI valor R$370,00
Rocket M R$250,00
Basestation de 120º valorR$250,00
NanoStation M5 valorR$200,00

----------


## biohazzard

S.o.s May Day, May Dayi!!!

----------


## biohazzard

Ai galera, alguem poderia dar uma luz aqui.

----------


## granlabor

Essa é uma percepção equivocada que muito dono e técnico de provedor tem. 
A cada 3 DBi a potência irradiada dobra, portanto, usar uma antena de 13 no lugarde uma antena de 10 faz uma diferença danada.

Agora fica ligado que isso não significa que o sinal vai fazer o dobro da distância, ok? 

Muito bem, vamos falar das antenas omni polarização dupla da Ubiquiti... Pega a ficha técnica da antena e observa o perfil do lóbulo de elevação. Essas antenas omni da Ubiquiti pussuem apenas 10 graus de elevação, isso significa duas coisas:
1) ao colocar ela muito baixo você terá problema de obstrução de visada.
2) se colocar ela muito alto os clientes próximos do POP terão problemas para se conectar com qualidade.

Essa Omni dupla polarização da Ubiquiti é bastante complexa e o instalador tem que saber muito bem o que está fazendo pra ficar legal.

Na dúvida, eu recomendo que você faça com a setorial. Pode ser a de 90 ou a de 120 graus. 

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## JonasMT

Aproveitando o imbalo uma omni de 10dbi a 60mts é muito alto para atender cliente até 1.5km correto? tenho basestation cobrindo este ponto "3 clientes on no maximo" e pretendo tirar ela e instalar em outro pop

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Sera que omni 13dbi ubiquiti a uns 20 mts de altura(dependendo da topologia do terreno,vou supor plano ) para clientes a partir de 100 metros já não daria para atender bem? creio que ela a essa altura atenderia 1km acho que até menos,agora a 60 mts e como o Zé Alves explicou mesmo ,justamente por esse grau de elevação conseguiria atender bem a partir de uma certa distancia ,nas setoriais conseguiria ajustar isso para sua necessidade.

----------


## thiagodbv

Cara eu uso a omni da ubnt com 60 clientes simultaneos ela ta segurando bem, to colocando uma painel de 90 para aliviar um pouco

----------


## thiagodbv

ah esqueci tenho cliente até 2.3km

----------


## thiagodbv

amigo onde voce comprou essa base por 250,00R$, antes que perguntem minha antena é de 10dbi com rocket m5

----------


## jailtonnetlink

a de 120 graus 5g, acho que que ainda não foi homologada(posso esta enganado,espero que sim rsrs ) a tempos tenho tbm vontade de comprar.

----------


## biohazzard

> a de 120 graus 5g, acho que que ainda não foi homologada(posso esta enganado,espero que sim rsrs ) a tempos tenho tbm vontade de comprar.


De fato ela não foi Homologada ainda não, esta em fase de homologação perante a ANATEL. veja o site da http://www.americansatelite.com.br/#...categoria/1503

----------


## jailtonnetlink

pois e la mesmo que sempre tiro minhas duvidas ,desde o inicio do ano que estou na expectativa ,talvez pelo tempo que esta nesta fase esteja próximo a homologação,fico no aguardo!

----------


## biohazzard

Este sem duvida é um belo produto que tem que ser Homologado o mais rapido possivel, pois trabalhar com ele sem estar Homologado é um risco Burocratico, pois tecnico não tem nenhum.

----------


## JonasMT

Vlw pela dica jailton, vou comprar uma e ir fazendo os teste quero atender cliente a no maximo 1.5km

----------


## jailtonnetlink

> Este sem duvida é um belo produto que tem que ser Homologado o mais rapido possivel, pois trabalhar com ele sem estar Homologado é um risco Burocratico, pois tecnico não tem nenhum.


Pior que já vi comentários que sim ,parece que tem uns detalhes técnicos sim,sempre falam que e por isso a demora na homologação,mas nada oficial gostaria muito de saber detalhes sobre isso! se vai ou nao sair a homologaçao

----------


## Luarline

Olá, 
Nós instalamos uma omni 13dbi 5g. Por enquanto estamos atendemos 10 clientes, num bairro pequeno, ela foi colocada numa altura de 19m. Os clientes estao com 0.2km aproximadamente, sem latencia nem perdas, ainda nao temos cliente um pouco mais longe nessa area pra testar, por hora esta tendo bom desempenho nessa torre. 

Minha duvida é no maximo de cobertura que ela pode suportar e quantidade de clientes conectados.

----------


## biohazzard

Se colocar em uma torre de 10Mt será que vai dar zica? Detalhe esta em cima de uma casa de 2 andares na parte mais alta do bairro.

----------


## Luarline

Depende se os clientes vao ter visada limpa creio que nao fique ruim, o problema é se ao ficar muito baixo os clientes mais proximos vão ficar ruim. Tem que testar. Também tenho essa duvida quanto a altura em que a omni pode ficar boa, acho q tem muito haver com o raio que vc quer alcançar.

----------


## biohazzard

o meu medo são os de pertos, pois moro no local, a já viu!!!!

----------


## Luarline

ainda acho q nao vai ficar ruim, tem coisas q so testando melhor pra se ter ideia.

----------


## jailtonnetlink

> Se colocar em uma torre de 10Mt será que vai dar zica? Detalhe esta em cima de uma casa de 2 andares na parte mais alta do bairro.


então no minimo 20mts de altura certo? nesta altura a partir de 150 metros de distancia já atende bem ,acredito eu !

----------


## PedroGabriel

eu ira de nano! Ta homologado bunitinho tem 16dbi e vai ficar o mesmo valor...

----------


## biohazzard

> então no minimo 20mts de altura certo? nesta altura a partir de 150 metros de distancia já atende bem ,acredito eu !


Sim a altura total seria uns 20Mt. mas a distancia do primeiro cliente esta em 80 Mt.

----------


## granlabor

> Aproveitando o imbalo uma omni de 10dbi a 60mts é muito alto para atender cliente até 1.5km correto? tenho basestation cobrindo este ponto "3 clientes on no maximo" e pretendo tirar ela e instalar em outro pop


Não entendi direito seu caso Jonas, mas a omni ubnt a 60 metros é alto de mais para os clientes próximos do POP. 





> eu ira de nano! Ta homologado bunitinho tem 16dbi e vai ficar o mesmo valor...


Pedro.

Os equipamentos já atingiram um ponto de maturidade que se faz desnecessário usar nanostation como AP. 

Os nanos foram idealizados para serem CPE (atendimento de cliente) e apenas em casos onde a demanda da rede é pequena aceita-se usa-los como AP. 

Hoje em dia com planos acima de 1 mega, youtube em HD e linhas VoIP mais popularizadas, o operador da rede tem que usar o equipamento certo no lugar certo.

Em casos especiais onde a rede é bem pequena e os planos vendidos são de baixa velocidade o operador até pode começar com nanostation ou bullet, mas ele precisa ter consciência que é uma solução temporária.

ZéAlves

----------


## biohazzard

Mais uma vez o grande Zé Alves, nos dá um dos mais belo conselho sobre wi-fi, com a linha Ubiquiti.

----------


## JonasMT

Obrigado ZéAlves, era isso mesmo a omni a 60mts do solo. Assim que providenciar a mesma o geito ser ir testando a altura aos poucos, grato pela dica

----------


## dmknob

> ...
> 
> Em casos especiais onde a rede é bem pequena e os planos vendidos são de baixa velocidade o operador até pode começar com nanostation ou bullet, mas ele precisa ter consciência que é uma solução temporária.
> 
> ZéAlves


Bullet, eis minha dúvida.
Uma Bullet 2.4 GHz segura, aproximadamente, quanto clientes e quanto de link? Pode ser bem por cima os valores, só pra ter noção.
Pois pretendo usar com uma omni de uns 13~15 dbi pra ver como fica o sinal ao redor de casa(casa mais alta, vizinhança de baixa renda usando 3G). Ela sustenta, por exemplo, 20 conexões de 1Mbit ? Penso em antena Oiw ou talvez hyperlink.. Sem ter idéia da aceitação não tem como investir em setorial ainda..

Agradeço qualquer ajuda.

----------


## 1929

> Bullet, eis minha dúvida.
> Uma Bullet 2.4 GHz segura, aproximadamente, quanto clientes e quanto de link? Pode ser bem por cima os valores, só pra ter noção.
> Pois pretendo usar com uma omni de uns 13~15 dbi pra ver como fica o sinal ao redor de casa(casa mais alta, vizinhança de baixa renda usando 3G). Ela sustenta, por exemplo, 20 conexões de 1Mbit ? Penso em antena Oiw ou talvez hyperlink.. Sem ter idéia da aceitação não tem como investir em setorial ainda..
> 
> Agradeço qualquer ajuda.


Vai ser difícil um número mesmo aproximado, pelo fato de usar 3G. Mesmo que você tenha download suficiente, não vai ter o upload e daí quando aumentar um pouco o número de usuários, o upload pode limitar o desempenho e você achar que foi o rádio que chegou no limite.

----------


## dmknob

> Vai ser difícil um número mesmo aproximado, pelo fato de usar 3G. Mesmo que você tenha download suficiente, não vai ter o upload e daí quando aumentar um pouco o número de usuários, o upload pode limitar o desempenho e você achar que foi o rádio que chegou no limite.


Acho que não me expressei bem.. A vizinhança é que ainda usa conexão via 3G e sem dúvida não é a melhor coisa do mundo.. Por isso acho que um link de rádio estável de 512Kbit/s para cada um deles já seria um avanço.
Sou um feliz usuário de GVT e também há possibilidade de link da Oi.

Extrapolando, se conseguir sustentar 20 clientes a 1Mbit/s no transmissor já to contente (trafego internet + trafego de cache).

Mas se não, o que permitiria esse volume de conexões?

Novamente grato.

----------


## jailtonnetlink

vai depender do perfil dos usuarios ,de quanto de banda eles utilizam se diariamente ou intervalos,mas em 2.4 em B conseguem trafegar 11mbps ,então vamos supor seu plano de 1mb,11 usuarios online ja consome tudo,mas para chegar esse numero de usuarios online a partir de 15 cadastrados ate 20 e bom ficar atento a navegação.

----------


## 1929

> vai depender do perfil dos usuarios ,de quanto de banda eles utilizam se diariamente ou intervalos,mas em 2.4 em B conseguem trafegar 11mbps ,então vamos supor seu plano de 1mb,11 usuarios online ja consome tudo,mas para chegar esse numero de usuarios online a partir de 15 cadastrados ate 20 e bom ficar atento a navegação.


super estimou Jailton?

Em B não vai conseguir isso.
Já em G consegue, mas perde um pouco em alcance.

Eu não sei bem como funciona, mas notei uma coisa no AirOs. Se deixar só em B, o CCQ fica praticamente em 100%. Mas em B/G ou G o CCQ cai bastante, mas a navegação continua muito boa.
Isso para mim sempre foi um mistério, mas como está funcionando bem, não esquento muito a cabeça. Só gostaria de entender.

Carlos

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Super estimei sim,mas de acordo com o numero de clientes cadastrados e plano de navegação,mas em "cartão" já obtve exito em até 15 cadastrados media 10 on line em horaros de pico "xr2",bullet 2 ja tive isso tbm, planos de 512k e poucos de 1mb ,mas o pefil dos usuarios era de pouco consumo de banda,em B e G nunca utilizei,somente em B,e bom ir fazendo sempre um acompanhamento mas em media e isto 15 usuarios cadastrados no maximo,apartir de ai e risco.

----------


## 1929

Beleza Jailton. 
Planos de 512k daí sim fica mais viável.
Se puxar para G deve aumentar sensivelmente a capacidade.

Consigo 30 online em um XR2 configurado B/G, mas todo mundo modulando data rates em G, de 24 para cima.
E plano de 1 mega.
Mas também estou sempre de olho no perfil do pessoal e no registration para ver se tem alguém que possa prejudicar com data rates mais baixo. De vêz em quando alguém cai para 11, mas logo sobe.

----------


## diegodelinda

Aproveitando o tópico, gostaria de saber se é possível utilizar rocket m5 + omni ubnt 10dbi em uma torre que já funcione uma antena de 12dbi omni + bullet 2hp, e qual seria a distância a manter entre as duas antenas. 

No meu ver seria uma boa forma de melhorar a estrutura de um provedor pequeno sem ter que trocar todos os equipamentos dos clientes, ou seja, trabalhando em 2.4 normal, e em 5.8 com airmax. Dessa forma só precisaria trocar de equipamente, onde não ficasse legal com 2.4, ou o cliente fosse mais exigente, velocidades + altas, etc. O que acham?

----------


## raumaster

Uso Omni Ubiquiti, 2.4 10dbi e no momento com 20 clientes. Melhor Omni de todos os tempos! Estou precisando de eleva-la, por enquanto está só há 12 metros de altura, atendo clientes desde 30 até 500 metros, estou preparando uma elevação para 20 metros de altura pq to com muitos pontos com bloqueio de visada. O cliente mais perto tá com sinal saturado, 100%, mas ta funcionando blz, ele tá a uns 5 metros de desnível em relação a Omni. 
O "problema" que to tendo em alguns clientes com Nanostation Loco M2 e Nanostation M2 é que o sinal da polarização horizontal e vertical nunca são iguais, as vezes chega fica -10dbm de diferença entre as polaridades. Li no forum da UBNT q até 10dbm é aceitavel. A maioria dos clientes tá com -3 a -5dbm de diferença entre horizontal e vertical. O que os experts acham disso?

----------


## JonasMT

ta fora de nivel seja a omni ou os nano  :Wink:

----------


## raumaster

Fora de nível, em que sentido? Vc fala em relação ao solo?

----------


## JonasMT

> Fora de nível, em que sentido? Vc fala em relação ao solo?


Ela tem que ficar no nivel "nivelada" tanto H como V, assim como as basestation, rocket dish e afins

 :Wink:

----------


## raumaster

É dificil nivelar, em muitos locais de instalação no cliente por exemplo, vc pega uma parede com reboco torto, o suporte tipo cavalete por exemplo tb as vezes vem soldado todo torto de fabrica, vc nivela com um nivel pra furar certim na parede, mas nunca fica 100% no nivel, entao por mais que vc fixe no nivel, prenda a antena no nivel, fica um pouco desnivelado. É complicado...

----------


## raumaster

> Essa é uma percepção equivocada que muito dono e técnico de provedor tem. 
> A cada 3 DBi a potência irradiada dobra, portanto, usar uma antena de 13 no lugarde uma antena de 10 faz uma diferença danada.
> 
> Agora fica ligado que isso não significa que o sinal vai fazer o dobro da distância, ok? 
> 
> Muito bem, vamos falar das antenas omni polarização dupla da Ubiquiti... Pega a ficha técnica da antena e observa o perfil do lóbulo de elevação. Essas antenas omni da Ubiquiti pussuem apenas 10 graus de elevação, isso significa duas coisas:
> 1) ao colocar ela muito baixo você terá problema de obstrução de visada.
> 2) se colocar ela muito alto os clientes próximos do POP terão problemas para se conectar com qualidade.
> 
> ...


Você diz que o instalador tem que saber muito bem o que ta fazendo par instalar essas Omnis, eu instalei confesso sem me preocupar muito, instalei como sempre fiz com outras Omnis. Apenas me preocupei em deixa-la nivelada com o solo e com o lobulo de irradiação em mente. Ainda preciso de altura, mas existe alguma coisa a mais que eu deva me preocupar?

----------


## lennonvox

> Gostaria de saber dos amigos que usam Ubiquiti, o que seria melhor em usar aqui em um projeto que terá no maximo 40 clientes,
> Estava pensando em usar 2 NanoStation M5, para distribuir o sinal, ai vi que uma basestation de 120º valorR$250,00.
> seria o ideal para atender a demanda, pois na outra parte do bairro não tem moradores, é uma area que será lotiada futuramente, mas pelo visto o projeto do lotiamento vai sair o mais rapido que pensava, e futuramente terei que comprar mais equipamentos para atender esta outra parte do bairro, é aqui que entra a duvida, compensa colocar logo uma
> UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G13 OMNI 13 DBI ou UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G10 OMNI 10DBI + RocketM 5
> . O que os amigos me tem a dizer?
> 
> Sera que vale apena pagar 145 reais por 3 dbi? ou este 3 dbi são muito significativos a ponto e quem comprar a de 10 dbi pensando que esta economizando esta é levando prejuizo?
> Valores que encontrei.
> 
> ...


Amigo,
Não use essas antenas, vão te dar dor de cabeça e nem pense em usar omni...
Agora se liga na elevação, DBi a mais ou a menos é apenas para você aplicar da forma que for mais favorável em questão de distância e sinal.
Se inclinar esses paineis vocÊ perde no cliente mais distante, e se elevar vc perde nos mais perdo... e um cliente mal conectado vai atrassar toda sua rede....

----------


## raumaster

Lennovox, vc ja usou as Omni Ubiquiti? Elas são de dupla polarização, outra coisa em comparação com antenas Omni normais. É claro que vc nao irá conseguir a mesma quantidade de usuários com por exemplo 4 paineis cobrindo 360 graus nem o mesmo noise floor, mas para atender até uns 40 usuários AIRMAX, o custo x benefício é ótimo! Estou com 21 usuários numa Omni Ubiquiti, pretendendo chegar em 40, com noise Floor em -90dbm, rede muito estável.

----------


## biohazzard

> Amigo,
> Não use essas antenas, vão te dar dor de cabeça e nem pense em usar omni...
> Agora se liga na elevação, DBi a mais ou a menos é apenas para você aplicar da forma que for mais favorável em questão de distância e sinal.
> Se inclinar esses paineis vocÊ perde no cliente mais distante, e se elevar vc perde nos mais perdo... e um cliente mal conectado vai atrassar toda sua rede....


Voltando ao forum, para dizer ao amigo, que por não ter seguido seu conselho, hoje estou muito satisfeito com minha rede Ubiquiti, e os equipamentos colocados na epoca estão rodando até hoje, graças a quem entende de verdade, não dos achista de plantão.

Valeu @granlabor

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Tanto a Omni quanto ao painel da ubiquiti,são ótimos esquipamentos

----------


## raumaster

Pois é, e tem gente aqui no forum espelhando pra jamais usar Omni que seria melhor usar várias nanos pra fechar 360 graus e que quem usa Omni tá prejudicando todo mundo, que ta "poluindo" o espectro! Dá vontade de dar uma marretada na cabeça de quem fala merdas absurdas como essa! Primeiro que a Omni irá utilizar apenas 1 canal, pra fechar 360 graus com várias nanos você teria que usar quantos canais, hein, hein?? As nanos vazam muito sinal pela traseira, pelas laterais e aí, quem vai tá "poluindo" mais, usando mais espectro? A Omni ou umas 4 nanos pelo menos? Com as nanos, se vc fizer tudo correto, até vai por mais clientes que em uma Omni apenas, mas essa questão de estar prejudicando todo mundo e poluindo o espectro, não tem falácia maior!

Editado:

Ah, hoje to com 55 usuários em uma Omni Ubquiti com média de 45 online simultaneo. Meu post anterior dizia 21 e pretendendo chegar em 40, mas já passei disso e o desempenho continua bom. 60 clientes nessa Omni será o teto.

----------


## jailtonnetlink

pois e quando o post iniciou ainda não havia testado os produtos,agora sim,a omni e boa ,uso com rocket ,show de boa ,o painel tbm muito bo

----------


## biohazzard

> Pois é, e tem gente aqui no forum espelhando pra jamais usar Omni que seria melhor usar várias nanos pra fechar 360 graus e que quem usa Omni tá prejudicando todo mundo, que ta "poluindo" o espectro! Dá vontade de dar uma marretada na cabeça de quem fala merdas absurdas como essa! Primeiro que a Omni irá utilizar apenas 1 canal, pra fechar 360 graus com várias nanos você teria que usar quantos canais, hein, hein?? As nanos vazam muito sinal pela traseira, pelas laterais e aí, quem vai tá "poluindo" mais, usando mais espectro? A Omni ou umas 4 nanos pelo menos? Com as nanos, se vc fizer tudo correto, até vai por mais clientes que em uma Omni apenas, mas essa questão de estar prejudicando todo mundo e poluindo o espectro, não tem falácia maior!
> 
> Editado:
> 
> Ah, hoje to com 55 usuários em uma Omni Ubquiti com média de 45 online simultaneo. Meu post anterior dizia 21 e pretendendo chegar em 40, mas já passei disso e o desempenho continua bom. 60 clientes nessa Omni será o teto.


de fato tem omini e omini UBNT, as outras são poucas que salva no mercado...

----------


## Guimagal

Galera se eu usar uma Omini dessa em uma torre que está em um morro de 150m a mais que o centro da cidade,será que consigo sinal bom nos clientes lá em baixo?

----------


## Ericoly

ara queria uma ajudar 

Minha duvida é ? 

1 - Queria saber se é melhor uma basestation de 120 grau ou 90 grau ? 

2 - quero fazer um provedor para atender cliente até no maximo 1 km de distancias no maximo 40 clientes na basestation com velocidades de 1 a 3 megas. 

3 - No caso seria uma basestation 120 g cobrindo a area um pequeno pedaço do bairro e nos clientes usarei a loco 5 aquelas antiga mesmo como os enlaces nao vai ser mas que 1 km vou usar essas mesmo loco 5 

4 - a duvida é como esses cliente vao esta de 100 metros a 800 metros perto da basstation seria bom eu usar uma de 120 g 19 dbi ou 90 g 16 dbi lembrando eles eles os clientes estarao muito perto da basestation

----------

